# Bilbao or Santander?



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello all,

We're looking at ferry to Northern Spain next June and were wondering whether the preferred option is Bilbao (P&O) or Santander (Brittany).

Caravan club rate is currently £399 (single - we're driving back through France) for a 4 berth room for our Autosleeper Symphony with P&O, Brittany is a little more.

Any thoughts ladies and gents?

Many thanks
Lev


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Brittany Ferries every time.

1) The trip is shorter to Santander (has to be a plus, even if time isnt important )

2) The boat is much newer...& most importantly

3) The trip to Santander is not full off "hens" and "stags" all trying to fill every day with as much drink as they can manage :roll: 8O 

All that said, I have just booked our return to UK in March from Bilbao with P and O as we prefer to travel a long last day before the ferry, and sleep on the port, something you cannot do at Santander !

Just my opinion of course !!! :wink:


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Make sure you factor in the road tolls from Bilbao. No tolls from Santander going south.

I understand that the tolls are fairly hefty, but not done the Bilbao route myself so can't say. Maybe someone else can?


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks both.

We're going to be heading north back through France so Bilbao is probably the preferred port (also for departure dates). That said, Smithies' post is making me think twice - is the P&O ferry a bit 'lively' then? Are there any small bars etc to escape the stag and hen do's?

Last question (promise) - what are the roads like out of Bilbao heading north to the pyranees? Is there an alternative to taking the toll road.

Thanks for all your advice - much appreciated.
Lev


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Another point in favour of Brittany Ferries is the sailing time of 20/24 hours Plymouth/Portsmouth against the 35 hours on P&O.

If you're prone to sea sickness and the Bay is rough you'll not want to endure two nights of it. Believe me, on our return journey last June we were very pleased to get home after being ill all night. And that was on the larger and more stable Brittany Ferries ship.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Did Santander last year with Brittany Ferries - good crossing both ways. We had our dog with us. They travel in Kennels and you can take them walkies as much as you want! No dogs allowed on the Bilbao crossing.

Best have an outside cabin.


----------

